# Potato's Cutting Journal



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey going to be starting a cut now, thought i'd keep my progress here and share it 

Basically started training january '09, used to do alot of running/light lifting back in '05 but stopped and got super lazy in 2006 onwards.

Started training again at a pretty high bodyfat level, so this cut is way overdue.

I'll try to post some more stuff in the next few days like diet/training etc, here are some pics to start off with, ill also try to update pics every 1-2 weeks.

My goal is to get around 10-12% for the summer 

Im 6"1 and pretty much bang on 18 stone, and i think im around 20% bodyfat. Feel free to critique, bare in mind i had a shoulder problem for a fairly long time recently which meant no incline bench/anything so i defintely think my chest is lacking, but i will be working on that alot :cool2:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

umm, wow they went kinda big LOL, how do i make em smaller? 

edit: fixed, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Big lad mate, you aint as fat as you think you are!

Good luck!


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

cheers mate. cardio in the morning going to take my morning weight + a few measurements just to keep proper track. will update 2moro( later 2day, bad sleeping ftl  )


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

first day of cardio, prebreakfeast 35 mins low intensity. will be doing mon-sat the same and be chucking in 10 mins post workout cardio also.

have pretty tight calves/shins so hope they loosen up or i will be in a world of pain with all the walking.

Took measurements this morning soon as i woke up.

weight was 17st 7.5lbs, a little suprsing seeing as i was bang on 18 stone after a workout in the evening last friday. Waist was 37.5" which im very happy with also.

Chest: 49"

Arms: 18.25"

Upper legs: 29"

Calves: 18"


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

Just some more info; my diet is being done by robbo21.

supps: im trying out the 30 day Mitotropin by Gaspari nutrition, im not sure if i can really rate it because its my first real cut and i wont be sure if that is helping etc, but i think everyone else can decide by my progress.

other than that i am taking usual omega 3s, vit cs Bs multi vits etc.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

trained back and biceps:

6 sets lat pull downs, most till failure.

4 sets of deadlifts, managed to squeeze out energy for a few reps on 180KG, even tho i had 2 hours sleep 

barbell + bent over rowing about 5-6 sets total.

really thats all i managed for back, never felt so tired in the gym ever.

did 1 exercise free weights on biceps and 2 fly machine exercises, did most sets past failure, alot of negatives with help from the other arm.

10 mins post workout cardio also.

my appetite is really bad atm, i dont feel like eating, could be the mitotropin, im still getting the food down tho


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

Trained legs tonight. Starting to feel alot more intense on a lower calorie diet.

6 sets of squats, strict form.

60KG x 12

100KG x 10

140KG x 8

100KG x 10

100KG x 8

80KG x 12

Leg extensions.

5 sets till failure working from heavy to lighter.

Ham curls on machine.

5 sets till failure same as leg extensions.

Standing calf raises.

6 sets till failure.

10 mins postworkout cardio, low intensity, this was hard.

What do people think about that leg workout? should i be throwing in some more exercises now that im cutting? are the rep ranges fine?

Todays workout felt alot better than yesterdays back workout, i felt so light headed and dizzy, really hard to train on 2 hours sleep and low calories lol.

I think the mitotropin might be effecting my sleep as im literally in bed for 4 hours before i manage to pass out, so im gona try to take it a bit earlier in the day.

i am noticing that i am always warm to the touch from it already which is a good sign of the thermal side of things.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> Big lad mate, you aint as fat as you think you are!
> 
> Good luck!


X2

You are packing some decent muscle, considering you have only been back training properly for a year. Are you a "natty"? At 23, you have good potential.

What is your training routine? I am suspecting push/pull/legs. If so, this is what I do. Everything once a week & train hard.

I wouldn't go mad on the amount of sets taht you are doing. Stick to the routine compound exercises & train hard. Remember, the bigger the muscle, the more calories you should burn. More is less:thumbup1:

The pre-breakfast cardio should be a winner, if you stick at it. Last year, I walked to work & back (about 2.5 miles each way) during the summer months at a good pace & lost about 4 inches off my waist. During winter, I have been doing the "free jogging" for 20 minutes on my Wii to keep it up.

I am interested by Mitotropin. I wasn't sure if it was hype, but it seems to be helping you. Just take it earlier in the day, I think. I have heard about the booklet that comes with it is also useful.

Post your diet. Are you sticking to it religiously?

I will be checking your thread :beer:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey thanks daz. I tried a cycle a couple of months ago, test-e, 500mg/week, and after 8 weeks of feeling nothing, no real str gains / size gains, i assumed it was pretty bad, especially as the top was kinda loose 

I am thinking about doing test prop + tren acetate (with some winny towards the last weeks) soon, is this pretty heavy for one of my first real cycle? I got some itchy nips off the **** test so i assume that im going to need some decent AI + some nolva during also if i got that from weak/bad stuff.

My routine currently is as follows(reps/weights from my last workouts, the strength i assumin is goin to be dropping by a fair amount over the next few weeks):

Monday: chest+triceps;(most failures are around 8-12 reps)

6 sets flat bench.

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 4

120g x 8

100kg x failure

100kg x failure

4 sets Inclinde dumbell press.

40KG dbs(max they have at mifit) x failure

40KG x failure

38KG x failure

34KG x failure

Incline DB flies:

24KG x Failure

20KG x failure

20kg x failure

20kg x failure

cable incline flies:

Just 3 sets of slow negatives to get a sick burn

cable flies:

4 sets till failure, really slow on the negatives again.

*im thinking of adding some chest dips here, what do you think?*

Skullcrushers:

3 sets incline, 3 sets flat, 8-12 rep range till failure as usual 

Tricep pulldowns, do 4 x drop sets here, both till failure.

Tricep dips(if im alive) 3-4 sets.

Tuesday: Back and Biceps(failures again 8-12 rep range)

Lat pulldowns x 6 sets, 1 warmup, other sets 6-8 reps till failure, alot of focus on negatives also.

Deadlifts:

4-5 sets.

100KG x 10

140KG x 8

180KG x 4

140KG x 6

120KG x 8

(reps are from the last but 1 workout.)

Bent over dumbell rowing(really prefer these over the barbell for some reason, seem to get a much better burn, maybe my form is back with the bar) 4-5 sets.

40KG x failure, hold at top for 1 sec + slow negatives.

basically all 40KG till failures here.

Seated cable rowing:

No good machines for this at mifit but i try to do 3-4 sets.

For biceps i will usualy mix up 2 free weight exercises and 2 cable exercises, i really like to focus hugely on negatives + till failure with biceps, and usualy do 3-4 reps at the end of each set with help from the other hand to get the contraction, then let go for the negative.

Something like:

Seated hammers x 4 sets.

Barbell curls.

single arm cable curls

+ the one where you stand like your doing a front double bi 

Wednesday or Thursday, Legs.

6 sets of squats, strict form(usually till failure altho maybe 1 before so i dont have to fall on the floor and pick the bar back up)

60KG x 12

100KG x 10

140KG x 8

100KG x 10

100KG x 8

80KG x 12

Leg extensions.

5 sets till failure working from heavy to lighter.

Ham curls on machine.

5 sets till failure same as leg extensions.

Standing calf raises.

6 sets till failure.

Defintely feel i could throw something else in here.

Friday, shoulders+usualy some arms.

4 sets of dumbell presses

40KG x 8

40KG x 8

40KG x 6

36KG x 8

Side Lateral db raises; 4 sets, usualy drop sets also(failure reppage around 6-10:

18KG x failure > 10KG x failure

16KG x failure > 10KG x failure

14KG x failure > 10KG x failure

12KG x failure > 8KG x failure

Front lateral db raises, 4 sets.

12KG x failure

10KG x failure

10KG x failure

10KG x failure

Rear Lateral rb raises, 4 sets

10KG x failure each set.

Also throw in some trap work after that.

Depending how arms feelin ill just throw in a few sets of biceps/triceps.

So thats my current workout plan, im doing 10 minutes of Cardio after every session, and also 35 mins of cardio before breakfeast in the morning monday-sat, cheat day + rest on sunday.

robbo21 is doing my diet not sure he wants me to put it up ^^

but it is pretty strict, protein is around 300-350g, around 200g carbs i think.

If he checks the thread maybe he can give you more info


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey potatopoop subscribed and will be following with interest. Your in great shape mate keep up the good work


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks buddy.

Ok anyone have any thoughts about my workout program while on a cut?

I haven't really changed it from when i was bulking so im not sure if its good or not, should i be training to failure? Should i lower weight and inc rep ranges all around or are 8-12 rep ranges fine?

One thing i've noticed now that ive been doing without knowing is resting a bit less inbetween sets and i think i have the mindset of keeping my workouts more high intensity, is this right?

Cardio again tomorow, im having some bad sleeping problems atm, in the last 6 days ive had on average 3 hours sleep a night and ive been doin cardio + bodybuilding sessions.

Im suprised im not feeling super bad but really im feeling ok. Im goin to try to take the mitotropin an hour or 2 earlier than i usualy do(the 2nd lot) to see if that helps.

Hope to get some feedback !


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey so as the original pictures were from last friday, i took some 2nite.

so original pictures = after breakfeast and on a different camera, these new pictures are from tonight after meal 5.

I will be buying a high quality digital camera soon so no worries there; once i get it i will take pictures once a week at the same time :] sorry about the difference in time/cameras probably makes it hard to see any changes. What do you think?

Really need to work on my poses, but here are some shots from earlier;













p.s i am cheating in picture 1 i dont have any kind of visible abs yet i am just pushing the skin down lol


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi PP, looking good & well on progress to have your "abs out for the summer".

Having read over your workout, I wouldn't go overboard on the extra sets IMO. I know the temptation is there, but I would just increase the intensity of your workout, i.e reduce the time between sets. This itself is good for burning fat.

Regarding the Mitotropin, I have not taken it, but based on your lack of sleep, I think you need to take this a lot earlier in the day. If you take it twice a day, take it in the morning & then no later than 4pm. Remember, your body grows when you rest, so even though you seem OK now, it will catch up with you.

You mentioned previously, you had a shoulder problem, which is what I have now. It is not stopping me, but certainly slowing me down. Did you recover with rest, or did you have physio? Unfortunately, shoulder strains are almost inevitable with the constant pressing.

Do you have plans to compete? With the right guidance, there is definitely potential for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey daz thanks for the reply.

yeh ive been trying to finish it before 4pm and its helping.

I saw 3 different physios who all said it was a different problem, also had ultrasound and they didnt spot anything, it is still playing up but its alot better. Supraspinatus tendinitis, labram tear, and some other **** they said, basically getting the bar from the top of the bench while incling to my chest, was impossible, and still is very hard, so im still not sure what it is, but it does throb a bit after my heavy flat bench sets. I've always had deep burns in shoulders after workouts, i thought/hope this is good but i may have to think if it is or not.

i would like to be down to 16 stone by the end of march, and take it from there, if i feel im lean enough to only be 4-8 weeks out from a comp, which i think there is one in september i might go for it, it does depend on how i feel/look etc.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

ill update too.

morning weight sunday 31st, 17st 4.7lbs, so im down about 2lbs since tuesday 26th, this seems like a good steady pace of 2-3lbs which is my goal per week.

I found some notes on my phone which i wrote down while weighin before; i changed my diet in early december to alot stricter, but i wasnt doing cardio, but dropped fat quite nice i think;

december 1st 09: 19 stone 2 lbs, Waist 41.5"

december 29th i was 18 st 6 lbs. no waist measurement.

12th jan: 18st 3 lbs, 39" waist

then obviously the 2 latest:

26th jan: 17st 7.5lbs 37.5" waist.

and 31st jan 17 st 4.7lbs 37.25" waist.

weight is coming off alot faster now im doin a ton of cardio + stricter diet. I know alot of it is water etc, but im still aiming for 2-3lbs a week, and i would love to be 16stone or below by the end of march. I'm not exactly sure what i vision myself to look like after i drop another 18lbs, but im hoping i can at least describe myself as "lean" :whistling:

For a competition i would guess i would have to go as low as 14st-14.5 st or something? I'm not really to sure, but anyway dont want to focus on numbers to much, just want to be the best i can :]

My legs are super sore from all the cardio; my shins are bad, my calves/hams are soo tight im going to try to stretch them a couple of times a day now. Will be sticking to 35 mins low intensity, which is like some incline + steady speed for me pre breakfeast, and 10 mins post workout, unless the fat loss slows down il be uppin it


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

seems to be working mate keep it up :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mate just got a good look at your photos, I am impressed!!! You are carrying a good bit of size, and you aren't fat by any stretch of the imagination - don't let yourself get carried away with this cut, no point getting into show condition, unless you are going to do a show 

The potential is hanging off you, that arm shape, especially on someone over 6ft, isn't a common thing to see, nice long full bellies in both the bi and tri. Delts great shape too. there isn't a bit of you hanging "wrong" that I can see.

A little work on your poses could have you looking a good bit better again.

From what I can see, diet is working, nice steady loss.

A few don'ts

Don't change your diet radically if it is working - be patient

Don't start doing more exercises/more sets with your wieghts in an attempt to "cut" - cutting is done in the diet and the cardio. What training built the muscle, is the same trianing you employ to keep the muscle when dieting down.

Don't overdo the cardio!

Basically, IMO, you want to eat as much, and do as little cardio as you can get away with, while still making progress - that way you have loads of room to manouvre when things slow down, which they will.

If your body has already adjusted to doing too much cardio, or too low a carb level, then its not like you can realistically take carbs out, or do more cardio, at least not without risking muscle tissue.

I may have missed it - what, if any, is your gear history?


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey thanks alot for the reply.

will take the advice, and yeh, starting with lightish cardio now, low intensity and carbs are still quite decent atm.

gear history: tried 2 cycles, both which i gained basically 0 from, aka basically both fake/crap. so i like to say im natural but obviously i wont deny that i tried :lol:

Trying a Test Prop/Tren Acetate now, 100ml each EOD, started Saturday, looks promising so far, i actually had 2-3 more reps on my bench today than usual, although not sure if it would kick in within 3 days? When should i add winstrol? If atall obviously.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

potatopoop said:


> hey thanks alot for the reply.
> 
> will take the advice, and yeh, starting with lightish cardio now, low intensity and carbs are still quite decent atm.
> 
> ...


Just to say I read earlier you asked if you should back off or stop going to failure now that you are dieting, IMO no, keep that going. Thats what built the muscle, thats what will keep it there when your body would otherwise want to get shot of it.

Gear - is that def right - you said Test Prop and TEST Acetate - or was it TREN Acetate?

It is possible for both to be exerting a little bit already, they will be active in your blood, but I would imagine most of it was just additional focus form yourself - placebo - but who cares, its all good!

No particular need to add Winstrol, it won't work any magic - if you want to you can throw it in a bit later on, but right now, no real need - you are progressing so might as well save yourself the cash and hold off. Up to you though.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry i edited it, was test prop + tren acetate.

Cash isnt a problem but I will save the winstrol for when it slows down me thinks :]

thanks buddy, ill stick to going to failure.

I know this cycle is meant to be good for cutting, but what should i be expecting? Will it actually increase fat loss or is it more to retain maximum muscle whilst keeping strength good?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

potatopoop said:


> sorry i edited it, was test prop + tren acetate.
> 
> Cash isnt a problem but I will save the winstrol for when it slows down me thinks :]
> 
> ...


Well IMO again, gear has a minimal effect on fat burning, I mean I think on paper, it does have some sort of proven effect in that direction, but in reality I believe it to be so minimal that you might as well forget about it.

Put it like this - I am dieting on Test Enanthate, Deca, and Dbol. I'll probably drop the dbol in a couple of weeks just so I am not on it too long, but I'll prob run the Test Enanthate and Deca up to at least 8 weeks out, maybe even further, just depends where my bottles finish and where is convenient to switch.

Still burning fat :thumbup1:

As I say, fat is burnt by diet and cardio, not gear choice. So what I am saying is you wont notice anythign miraculous simply on acount of the fact you are using tren, or because you are using Test Prop, instead of Test Enanthate (for example).

BUT

They will support strength and help you hold or maybe even gain a little lean tissue while dieting. Test prop is just test, we all know that is good, and Tren is really androgenic which is always good for aggression/strength. They are really complimentary together so spot on. EOD injections may get to be a pain tho! Thats why I hold off before binning my Enanthate/Deca - just to hold off becoming a pin cushion :lol:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

damy my morning weight was up this morning by 2lbs. I hope the cheat day didnt mess me up. Could the gear be adding water weight or something? i thought it would be minimal on the fast actors :S Im blaming that for now to make me feel better...


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

Trained back today.

I managed to hit a PB on the deadlift which was interesting.

200KG with good form(i think) from the ground. 1 rep.

had alot more reps than usual with 140KG too.

Vascularity seems to be coming out more on my arms when im training, which i like :lol:

I think i will post new pictures in like 2-3 weeks now, ill be buying a sick camera in the next week or 2 so some nice high quality pics too :]

Defo think i should take pics at the same time of day because i am looking quite different between morning and nights.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

What diet are you following mate? I'm thinking of doing a timed carbs approach when i decide to shed the fat.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey mate i had my diet done by a mate who posts here and i think he wants to keep it between us atm. but im not doing anything special, keeping the protein high and the carbs are still fairly high.

i got some great advice from rams, where he basically just said the more carbs + protein u can have + least cardio you can do while burning fat is best, so start off with as little cardio + most carbs u can while seeing fat loss, then you have alot of room to change things when things slow down.

here is a pic of one of my meals tho haha.



and here is a pic tooken from today before goin on the sunbed, i had my fone on me and couldnt help myself posing and ended up taking a picture :lol: not sure i cba going on sunbed from now, also think it might effect the way i feel my fat loss is going, aka if i get tanned i could stay same fat level but look better tanned.



i promise i wont put any more pics up now until at least 15th february  maybe we can actually notice some changes then.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got some good size on ya mate.

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

potatopoop said:


> damy my morning weight was up this morning by 2lbs. I hope the cheat day didnt mess me up. Could the gear be adding water weight or something? i thought it would be minimal on the fast actors :S Im blaming that for now to make me feel better...


Mate dont worry about having a cheat day, its in there for a reason. The added weight is just water from the increased amount of glycogen your storing and a bit from the salt from that pizza ya ha.

Fast acting can hold slightly less water than the longer acting but this can vary greatly from person to person, so dont really worry about that.

Pics are lookin good mate definately a massive difference to when you first popped in my shop and a noticable change since I saw you last.

Dont forget to let me know you weight today but given the way you are changing cant see any diet or cardio changes being made. Weight loss is nice and steady and till that changes no reason to change a thing.

A couple of more weeks and ill think ill be able to twist your arm into doing the sept show!

Keep it up mate, catch ya soon

Marc


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi PP,

Dedication & commitment is the key. Don't expect too much too soon. It will come, just be patient:thumbup1:

Also, vary your workouts. Mix up the excercises you do for each bodypart. For example, if training chest, start with incline press one week & flat press the next. Also, use dumbells as well as the barbell. Just mix it up. Adds variety & stops it from getting boring. Maybe you do this already, but worth a mention:thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you're looking huge buddy, you should be proud mate.

I reckon you're more around the 16-18% bf rather than the 20's too.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for all the comments guys appreciate it.

ya guess i might be bloating from my cheat day marc, i had white bread for egg on toast on that cheat day too and i think i bloat quite bad to things like that + pasta, so defo wont be doing that again. Is things like full fat coke etc ok? Usualy have 500ml with my cheat meal, tastes sooo good.

Do you think it would be a better mindset for me not to weight until 2-3 days after my cheat day? maybe weighh sunday(cheat day morning) and then maybe thursday?

cheers vsideboy, i think i might be edging below 20% now but trying my best not to focus on numbers and i get to obsessed with em  just goin to try to focus on the mirror + weight 

Had some nice arm vascularity this morning after my morning cardio, hoping to see more of that :]

Legs are feeling better, getting used to the cardio, its getting easier now and when a good song comes on my ipod i have to convince myself to stick to low intensity and not start running :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate just popped in to take a nosey 

The previous poster is 100% right, just bloating from cheat which can hang around a day or two. I blew up 8lb from my weekend cheating, today I am back down to the wieght I was before it (Sat morn) but am a little leaner - thats what folks can't get their head round sometimes - you can be bloated up and puffy looking, but as long as you are doing things right, you will still be taking off bodyfat in the background 

Bread does me over bad too mate, bad puffiness and bloating.

Full sugar coke is essentially alright, I used to smash tonnes of sugary cheats, I've backed off a bit recently tho... just so it doesnt play as much hell with my blood sugar etc - but if thats what you crave, have it mate, you'll only regret it if you don't

Keep it up!


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn, looking big there bro. Your arms look huge, you sure they not 20 inch guns? And your traps looking massive aswell. Hope you don't sacrifice too much muscle to acheive your goal mate because IMO your already in great shape.

I get kind of bored eating plain rice so i mix in 2 tbls of curry powder into the water when i'm boiling it up for a bit of flavour.


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

potatopoop said:


> thanks for all the comments guys appreciate it.
> 
> ya guess i might be bloating from my cheat day marc, i had white bread for egg on toast on that cheat day too and i think i bloat quite bad to things like that + pasta, so defo wont be doing that again. Is things like full fat coke etc ok? Usualy have 500ml with my cheat meal, tastes sooo good.
> 
> ...


Mate enjoy your cheat days as they will all to soon become cheat meals, as we tighten things up. Have whatever you have been craving it will just serve to give your metabolism a kick. You should have seen what i would put away in the 2 hours pscarb gave me, Chiquito's down the bay got a battering, then GBK, then mcflurry's

Yeah avoid the scales if the increase mess's with you head a little and we'll keep to only weighing on a sun morning for the next couple of weeks.

Keep it up mate

Marc


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks yoohoo, yeh ive been boiling the chicken and it tastes dry + bad, so gna buy some 1kcal spray and cook it in that so i can add some powder old el passo thing, that is lush + rly low cals.

i can picture you hobbling between the places with food in your mouth eating as much as you can in 2 hours marc :lol:

sweet, ill stick to cheat 'days' then until you think its time to stick to the cheat meal only. tbh i havent been enjoying dominos so think im guna go for some kind of burger this weekend, im salivating over the thought of one now but on sunday i just randomly feel not as craving for it, knowing i 'can' have it puts me off. human mind = gay


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

so its sunday, cheat day :lol:

morning weight: 17 stone 2.5lbs, so thats 2.2lbs down since last sunday which is nice after being up for 2-3 days after my last cheat meal, ended up being a good steady week again.

Going to be very happy when the first number i see on the scales is 16  still aiming for 16 stone by the end of march, can get there with 2lb a week steady loss.

waist is weirdly down to 36.75 earlier, thats half an inch down but only a 2.2lb drop, but gota be chuffed with that i guess altho i guess it can fluxuate due to alot of things so i wont take to much concern about it. My arms are staying the same size, but defintely expecting a drop soon.

will be buyin a good camera this week, so ill post pics next sunday now i think, then keep it to every week or 2 :] Going to try not to look in the mirror atall this week and be really strict as i want to see the number 16 next sunday, which means 2.5lbs drop; so saying that, no pics till im in the 16 stone region ^___^

will be keeping everything the same this week diet/cardio wise, but if it slows down atall which it probably will still robbo21 is guna flip a few things around to keep the 2-3lb pace on


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds like you're making good progress mate, seems like robs plan is working well for you bud.

Keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

had a few drinks last night for my mates bday, cals were way down for the day, real food wise.

probably had about 6-7 dbl vodka + diet lemonades.

weighed myself this morning, and big grin on my face when i saw the first number was 16!, 16st 13 lbs, i guess im dehydrated + completely empty right now because i didnt eat since like 10pm and my cals were down by 1k for the day or more, but still nice to hit it, would like it to be that on sunday morning.

I saw some pics of me from last may and some from oct/nov, there is such a big difference i am only going to post them when i am pretty cut, but it is a sick transformation imo ! :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one mate, aye fingers crossed it remains in the 16's for ya at the weekend.

Get em posted and let us all have a laugh <cough> I mean post some positive comments for motivational purposes.

:thumb: only joking mate, positive comments after posting pics are priceless buddy, keeps you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

my digi cam i ordered came today, so ill be taking some pics sunday morning, hopefully can see some decent progress then too.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like the weight is coming off nicley. Best of luck with this, i'll be looking in.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

slightly tilted, and a little OT but.

was driving on motorway in my bmw 320d se, and was going around 80-85 and put down the throttle in 6th to overtake someone, and i felt a little jump, after that the revs wouldnt go past 2000 and i slowed down to 50, and accelreation was making a hissin the noise the more i put down. so waited over 3 hours for RAC to come... complete joke, and found out my turbo charger is probably borked altho gna get it checked out properly soon; pretty sure i took out extended warranty on the car though so hopefuly i dont have to pay alot, or any. got towed back.

most tilting thing is having to get to the gym in the morning, and back, then to the gym in the afternoon and back now... gna have to lend a car or something :| sighhh.

ill taking pics 2moro morning, not sure if ill put em up 2moro or monday, depends if i get online. hopefully we can see some changes, been droppin steady weight and its been 2 weeks since the last ones.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey guys, here are the new pics, hope you can see some improvement.

2 weeks since the last batch, and 7lbs lighter, and 1" gone from the waist too.

leave some comments plx


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats freaking awesome mate, well done. You look like a different person. Massive improvement in all departments you should be well pleased with yourself :thumb:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

i still feel fat  especially when im not posing, defintely dont think im going to have any kind of abs at 16 stone now., currently 16'13 in those pics, guess i should be settin my new goal for 15 stone


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, looking good. congrats so far.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll post new pics now at the end of the month which will be 2 weeks since those ones and hopefully see some more progress; going to start training abs twice a week, hoping to bring in the loose skin a bit.

since changing to the bike for cardio, seem to sweat alot more + keep a higher intensity without mass pain in the shins  seems to be working better, my weight is coming off fast this week im not sure why, i hope im not losing muscle lol. Will post weight update sunday morning and waist.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

Does it look like i have gyno in any of these pics? as i was pretty badly overweight at different times in my life, 16-17 and 21-22 ish, i felt i had a bit of sudo-gyno, and always had large nips.

you can be honest, just let me know what u think, and if it is prominent in the pics or just looks like i have big sexy nipples


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

your looking in good shape buddy, i envy you. at that weight and that shape your packing some serious muscle


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont think you have gyno.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

morning weight sunday, was 16stone 8 lbs, thats a 4.5lb drop this week, hope its good weight 

waist was 35.25 in the morning too pretty chuffed.

hoping to see abs come thru when i start dipping below 16 and see how it goes from there, by the end of march im hoping to be close to where i want to be.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey potatopoop. Hows it going?


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

not too bad matey.

not to much is changing physique wise now at least i think, maybe some things need to tighten up. will be posting pics again next sunday, hope to see some solid improvement again.

car is still in garage which sucks, hope its back by the end of the week.

Cardio is getting slightly boring mainly due to the amoutn of times ive listened to the same music on my ipod, need to get a whole bunch of new music.

gym wise, strength is the same on most exercises which i should be happy with i guess, im getting better pumps, good vascularity etc. might take a pic of pump next week too saying that.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

had a cold since the weekend, feel like ****.

my weight is already down 2lbs this week and i had a cheat day on sunday, hope im not losing muscle cos of being ill 

still gna be doing the cardio, even if it kills me!


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

found a pic that looks pretty cool, was from sunday night.

slowly seeing more vascularity on my biceps, usualy its just the thick one on show but now the side ones are coming in, excited to see how they look after another stone is gone


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, the pics came out really bad and blurry, and got no1 to take more, so ill try to get some more up soon, but here is the only one that came out ok; as you can see its alot worse lighting than the last set, so hopefully it would look better if it was same lighting.



feeling pretty ****ty, im down to 16 stone 5.5 lbs too, but im just not feeling that im looking better, hopefully ill keep my head down till the end of march and see some results now.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Massive improvement, well done bro!


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

just took some pics now cos had a mate over who could take em.

i think there is progress here, let me know what you think


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

so im thinking im probably around 15% bodyfat now, weighin 16 stone 5.5lbs in these pics.. Can i expect to have decent abs if i lose another 10-14 lbs? I should maintain my 3lb a week drop until the end of march, so i should be around 15stone 9lbs or something, hoping ill be happy then


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

geeza you look great! cut coming on nicely!


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Starting my cutting diet and cardio tomorrow. Looking forward to the results


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

oo will defo be following that yoohoo cant wait to see your progress 

my weight was 16 stone 3.5 lbs yesterday, waist was 34.5". Been feelin really ****ty, coughing up crap all the time and stuff, so happy with a 2lb drop.

hoping to feel better soon : (


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

feel pretty ****t atm, cant see any progress but i am dropping weight, quite depressing. hopefully just a rough patch and it picks up again soon, ill take some pics on monday or something and see how im looking. think im guna try to get down to 15 stone now and hopefuly have decent abs.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

so weigh day today.

weighing in at 16st 0.8lb. a good 2.7lb drop, waist is also down to bang on 34" which is nice to see. Feel a bit better after a bit of posing thought i could see some progress ^_^

ill try put some pics up 2moro.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, took some pics earlier! my weight was 16st 0 lbs bang on this morning super nice 

anyway here they are, not sure if theres been any improvements but i guess this is the stage where i might not notice it as much. still hoping to be around 10% once i lose another stone and get to 15st.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats a 2 stone drop and around 4 inches off the waist, well done mate abs definately starting to show. Hope i can achieve something similar


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey first time i've looked in your journal, really impressed with the transformation thus far. Your arms are a really good point for you :]


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

just to let you know, in november i was 19 stone 5, with a waist of 42", ill be posting a few pics from that time when my cut is complete, hoping its a big big big change


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, i am PCTing atm, since last friday.

my weight has plummeted quite nicely which i think is alot of water weight etc.

morning weight today precheatmeals was 15 stone 5.8lbs so sick! looks like i could hit 15st by the end of march now possibly.

Im thinking i will get around 14 and a half stone or a bit more than maintain so things tighten up. everything is a bit loose esp on the belly considering ive dropped almost 10 inches from my waist in about 2-3 months.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey guys so im going to be maintaining my current weight now until everything tighthens up, everything is a little loose now after ive lost all this weight.

Log(copied from my fone):

Dec 1st, 19 stone 2lbs, 42" waist.

Jan 26th, 17 stone 7.5 lbs, 37.5" waist.

Feb 28th, 16 stone 5.5lbs, 35" waist.

March 28th, 15 stone 5lbs, 33" waist.

so 3lbs short of 4 stone dropped. very happy so far, and ill keep updating this, maybe i can put on a few lbs of muscle in the next month or so from the rebound and then cut again in a month or 2 down to below 10%.

So here are some pics from this morning, theyre not great and its just after my prebreakfeast workout, so im carbless.







and here is a pic from late october/early november, but basically i was looking the same in december anyway as i stayed around the same weight.



Hope people still follow the journal, ill be cutting again soon anyway.

any estimations on my current bodyfat%?

im hoping its below 15%, as im hoping not to have to cut for more than another 8 weeks or so.


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, guna bump this back now as i got bored of maintaining already.

going to start cutting again, im currently 15 stone 6lbs i think.

bodyfat around 13-14% i would guess from the pics, so im looking to get down to the low 14 stone mark and hopefully be sub 10%, will just see how it goes anyway.

hopefully get some interest again


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing progress mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic transformation mate, should be proud.


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty much amazing mate. were you fully natural when your cutting or previous to your cut?

Matt


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, i tried some stuff matt but turned out to be **** so stayed away until i cutted. had a few problems with gyno/other problems so its kinda put me off doing another cycle again.

as for cutting im still maintaining for another week, im going to be starting serious cardio/diet again on the 26th, i think im around 12-13% atm, and im hoping to be pretty ripped within 6-8 weeks of cutting again as thats all i can handle i think


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, so starting my diet again.

im using mitotropin again as i had really good results for the first month of cutting with them so hoping for simliar results. Currently 15 stone 2lbs as of this morning.

i will be on about 150g carbs a day, and around 300-350g of protein. fats from olive oil/almonds.

i think im around 12-13% bodyfat as i said before, and my target weight is 14 stone by the end of may. At 14 stone im expenting to be below 10% for sure  will update with pics soon in the next few weeks hopefully get some interest back here


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

potatopoop said:


> hey, so starting my diet again.
> 
> im using mitotropin again as i had really good results for the first month of cutting with them so hoping for simliar results. Currently 15 stone 2lbs as of this morning.
> 
> ...


nice one mate, good progress from last year.

Any side effects from the mitotropin? Was gonna get some animal cuts, but everywhere is sold out so might have a look into mito's if its decent.

Dan


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

yeh it works pretty well. supresses appetite quite alot which is good and bad i guess. long as u take the 2nd set of tablets before like 3-4pm sleeping is fine which is cool. body temp is up a little while on it but i feel alot better on it than something like clen/ephedrine and it works pretty well.

14 stone 11.7 lbs this morning, its starting to come off again ^___^

im feeling so wrecked though, all my muscles aching bigtime and just tired, doing alot of cardio + working out hard but low carbs making me feel like a rat


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hope someone replies to this:

whats the best thing to do about loose skin? Ive gone from a 42" waist to a 32" waist and its pretty ugly when i lean over how the skin looks, just so loose.

tried some cream but didnt help much, anything else i can do?


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey took a pic earlier at me at 14 stone 11. its a little blurry actually so not that great, will put a set of pics up next monday or tuesday where i should be around 14 7-8 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

